# Slurry question ?



## Twintrades (Mar 7, 2012)

Im going to rack a one gallon batch of welches wine tomorrow. Just wonder when the yeast would be to old to be any good. The air lock on the wine is bubbling only once every 40-50 seconds as of now. Is that to slow to make skeeter pee ?

Also would it be ok to mix 2 different slurrys ? I have a white grape and a concord grape. If i could id just mix the two together.

What would you do ? Should i rack my wine and take the two combine and give it a pinch of nutrient and energizer With a little sugar ? And let it sit a day or two ?


----------



## Arne (Mar 8, 2012)

You will have to go by the s.g. in order to tell where the ferment is at. The airlock bubbling can either be still fermenting or CO2 degassing. Bout the only way to tell is by checking your specific gravity. Either slurry should work. I would probably just use one or the other, but mixing them won't hurt a thing either. You should still have live yeast in either one even if the ferment is done. If you make a little starter with the sugar and nutrient, leave it set for a bit and pitch it in. Things should start happening at least within a couple of days. Remember to keep the temperature up, Skeeter Pee likes it warm when it is fermenting. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 8, 2012)

So im good to store my slurry in mason jars with the lids on tight stuck in the fridge right ??

Hope to start more pee soon mabey tonight ! Wife dosnt like the smell of yeast from the first batch. Hope the slurry will smell better ! Its from welches lol


----------



## VineSwinger (Mar 8, 2012)

I just did the first racking of some white port after it reached the target SG, I left the slurry in the primary overnight while the skeeter pee mix had time to settle/condition, I added the slurry 24 hours later and it has really taken off. I left the slurry on the kitchen counter overnight with no apparent ill effects.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 8, 2012)

I might not get to making the pee for a few days. Plans change oh well. Could i put the seal on the jar and stick it in the fridge.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 8, 2012)

I just put a lid on the mason jar and put it in the fridge. It keeps for weeks in there. Remove the lid when you remove it from the fridge and let it warm to room temperature and it will be fine. Just set the lid on top but don't screw it down or you could end up with a bottle bomb.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 8, 2012)

Yea im hoping to make the pee on fri night. ill let it sit on the counter for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 9, 2012)

How much citrus juice did you use?


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 9, 2012)

what for the pee or the slurry. The slurry is just wine slurry from a recent racking. As for the pee i use what the recipe calls for. We like lemon.


----------



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 10, 2012)

Can you use the slurry from a secondary or does it have to be from a primary?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 10, 2012)

Buckmaster40 said:


> Can you use the slurry from a secondary or does it have to be from a primary?



The problem you might have with a slurry from a secondary is that it may not be as active. You have a greater chance that the yeast have died from alcohol toxicity. If the alcohol content is low, they may still be OK, but in hibernation. It might take longer for them to get started up on a batch of lemon.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 10, 2012)

just used the white grape one. I added a smidgin energizer and nutriant and about 3-4 tbs of sugar. It was foaming ever so slightly after 3 hrs. I stirred it and whooom it took off and foamed right out of the little container. LOl i think it was ready !


----------



## Buckmaster40 (Mar 11, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> The problem you might have with a slurry from a secondary is that it may not be as active. You have a greater chance that the yeast have died from alcohol toxicity. If the alcohol content is low, they may still be OK, but in hibernation. It might take longer for them to get started up on a batch of lemon.



I have a bigger problem now. I started me sp last night and realized, after I dumped them in of course, that my lemon juice bottles were 48 oz instead of 32 oz. So essentially I have all 3 of my lemon juice bottles in my must now. Any suggestions on how to start this fermentation??


----------

